
Wall Street believes Amazon has a $160B business under its roof - saycheese
http://www.businessinsider.com/aws-estimated-to-be-worth-160-billion-2015-11
======
sharemywin
Probably true but at 360B market cap it doesn't look like the market is
punishing AMZN for bundling. Right now its leveraging the proceeds to become a
logistics juggernaut.

